# Will any of these holsters fit a p226 extreme



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

So I'm looking to buy a gun/ammo holster from Galco and they say these will fit a p226 with a rail (P226 Extreme) this is my gun

Now here's where I get a little worried when buying one of these.

Dimensions for the P226 extreme: 
Overall Length	8.2 in 
Overall Height	5.5 in
Overall Width	1.5 in

Dimensions for the P226
Overall Length	7.70 in
Overall Height	5.5 in
Overall Width	1.5 in

Now the width and height is the same but the Extreme is slightly longer than the 226 and thats where I'm worried that the Extreme wont fit these, im not sure if these holsters are a snug fit against the front of the barrel or if there is room or not

CLASSIC LITE SHOULDER SYSTEM
SIG-SAUER - P226 w/rail
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

JACKASS RIG SHOULDER SYSTEM
SIG-SAUER - P226 w/rail
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

MIAMI CLASSIC II SHOULDER SYSTEM
SIG-SAUER - P226 w/rail
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

MIAMI CLASSIC SHOULDER SYSTEM
SIG-SAUER - P226 w/rail
Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

If anyone has any firsthand experience or knows someone that does and knows if the p226 extreme fits or not I'd appreciate the help...just want to save the hassle of having to return it and such if it dosen't fit


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the website's length for the Extreme is a typo, the length for a 226 with the beavertail frame is 8.2, a standard frame 226 is 7.7. The Extreme as pictured on the website does not have the beavertail frame.

_Edited to add: _Regarding holster fit, I'd contact the holster makers to be sure but I would wager that the 226 Extreme will fit the standard 226R holsters.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

So any of the holsters should be fine since the p226 extreme I have is the one on there website?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bumfighter said:


> So any of the holsters should be fine since the p226 extreme I have is the one on there website?


Yes, keyword being should be.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright I thank you for your help sir.


----------

